# FreeBSD 8.2 i386 with Inspiron 14r issues (n4010)



## marthyr (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello,

I am really frustrated, 1 month ago I bought Dell Inspiron 14r (n4010) with:

Hardware:
i5 m460
4 Gb RAM DDR 3 1066Mhz
Intel HM57 Chipset
Intel GPU
Ethernet Atheros AR8152 v1.1


Bios Settings:
Bios version A11
Intel Speed Step [enabled]
Virtualization [enabled]
Turbo Mode [enabled]

Software 
Windows Home Premium 64 bits.
FreeBSD 8.2 i386 -RELEASE 

I partitioned 500Gb HDD following :
100MB - Boot Partition
20Gb - Recovery
280Gb -Windows 64
195G - FreeBSD 8.2 i386

So.
As soon as I started ethernet with dhcp support as client computer freezes.
CPU fan began to spin as loud and fast as possible, 
Heat coming from CPU is higher than windows. 
Tested with/without ACPI same problem
Windows access is destroyed, no longer able to access windows partition
Text mode browser to check handbook was impossible to install from DVD it doesnÂ´t longer exist.

Could someone confirm if I am going to fry my computer using FreeBSD?


----------



## clschmaltz (Feb 24, 2011)

*Fixing the hang*

I have a similar laptop (N7010) with the same network card.  The alc driver for the network card had caused it to freeze with 8.1-Release + Aug. 30th 2010 alc, but it was fixed with a patch (http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=kern/154076) and now it works fine.
I'm not using 8.2, so I don't know if that patch still works with a newer driver version.


----------



## marthyr (Mar 1, 2011)

*Dell Inspiron N4010 with Intel GPU Incompatible *

Hi again,

Besides my computer has atheros ar8152 driver bug.

This computer has HM57 chipset

I think could be useful to have a sticky note to be aware of supported Intel Graphic Unit REALLY supported by FreeBSD, I bought this computer because I was concerned about excesive heat coming from dedicated GPU.

I noticed a few days ago, that Intel Graphics Unit is NOT supported by xf86-driver, I think we have around 3 years of obsolete drivers, 

I didn't want to but Opensuse here I go!!!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2011)

marthyr said:
			
		

> I noticed a few days ago, that Intel Graphics Unit is NOT supported by xf86-driver, I think we have around 3 years of obsolete drivers,


This is not a FreeBSD issue.



> I didn't want to but Opensuse here I go!!!


Good luck because it will use the same Xorg driver.


----------



## marthyr (Mar 2, 2011)

SirDice:

I think you are responding the first thing comes to mind.

LetÂ´s say I am using "FreeBSD distro" to name it in Linux way.

My freebsd installation depends on already compiled packages , some of them, outdated.

My FreeBSD 8.2 i386 RELEASE "distro" has OUTDATED drivers. Whose FAULT is it? 

FreeBSD is not KERNEL , FreeBSD itÂ´s a distro.

About your Xorg Driver: http://www.intellinuxgraphic.org They already have a compatible driver working with some issues on linux.

ItÂ´s a related failure on kernel, outdated drivers, who is responsible to name it in some way?

Already know we could face problem like these , because of using open source software

But I think my beloved distro is pretty much outdated, I was not able to get outdated hardware to use freebsd as a work station. So Am I paying the price of..what? I do not want to use Linux, I donÂ´t like linux. Using a BSD distro for something it was not created?, Having state of the art hardware? My computer was out of production maybe 6 months ago.


----------

